
Picky.json – Dump JSON (raw or URL). Click Something. Get Selector - CorySimmons
http://pickyjson.com
======
coudron
Cool idea. Too bad it appears to freeze if you paste more than 1k lines of
JSON

~~~
CorySimmons
Could you pastebin me your JSON (cory@launchboxhq.com)? 2k of simple (`{"1":
1, "2": 2, ...}`) lines seems to work fine (slight delay) for us. Maybe your
JSON is super complicated.

We can work on improving performance if we have 1k+ lines of super complicated
JSON to mess with. :)

~~~
tommica
I personally tried it with [http://www.json-generator.com/](http://www.json-
generator.com/) ( I just changed the initial repeat to 50,70) - did not break,
but a big lag after pasting for a few seconds

~~~
CorySimmons
Cool, we've got perf on the todo and think we can do it, but right now our
focus is on making it shareable.

